# Best cleaner to remove black streaks



## Acrey

What is the best cleaner to remove black streaks from my camper? I have tried a few and just fishing for the best and easiest.


----------



## Hunter Haven

The "Mr. Clean" Magic Erasers are very good at removing black streaks...


----------



## north_ga fireman

simple green works really good i own a mobile washing business and have some chemicals that really work if your interested


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker

I find these work well.

Simply Green

Castrol Purple Cleaner

Outdoor Duty Clorox  (Lowes)

All are concentrates that you dilute with water.


----------



## telco guy

I use a bit of Mother's liquid car wax on a rag and it comes right off, while adding protection to the finish of your camper.


----------



## gjdjr1

Try Star Brite, appropriately named, Black Streak Cleaner... Works VERY well.


----------



## gjdjr1

Find it in the Marine section, it's for boats.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

bleachwhite


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Try a strong solution of laundry powder and water and a\
good long handle car wash brush...If your camper is real bad, you
might have to wash it twice.....


----------



## Mangler

Go to Dollar General or Family Dollar (I forget which one it is) they have a CHEAP cleaner called "Awesome". I promise you it will take the black streaks of very easily. I tried simple green, 409, bleach, the magic erasers...you name it. The "Awesome" is the best performing stuff I have found. Be careful..if you use it too often it may start to remove some paint. I usually dilute it 50/50 with water. Start at the bottom of the camper and work your way up. It works really well on the bad spots straight out of the bottle. I think it cost .99 cents for a spray bottle and $3 for a big bottle.


----------



## miked

The best product I have found in by Revco. "Black streak remover by Revco". Also says " full timers friend" on label. Purple and white label. Walmart sells it. It works great..guar-oon-tee.


----------



## xhunterx

kerosene


----------



## bulletproof1510

I would use some purple stuf or some good ole elbow grease.


----------



## KDarsey

Cornelia_Hiker said:


> I find these work well.
> 
> Simply Green
> 
> Castrol Purple Cleaner
> 
> Outdoor Duty Clorox  (Lowes)
> 
> All are concentrates that you dilute with water.



I keep a gallon jug of the Castol on hand, it cleans EVERYTHING! 
I could be a spokesperson for them.


----------



## dawg2

xhunterx said:


> kerosene



   He said "clean it" not file an insurance claim!


----------



## bany

Awesome does work well !  walmart has stuff called black streak remover and it works well too. both are about as good as high dollar Pro stuff i've tried in my business.


----------



## EON

Goof Off is the best and easiest I've found.


----------



## sowega hunter

I tried the black streak remover and it wasn't worth a flip. Got some Crud remover from wally world and it did the trick.


----------



## pop pop jones

Mangler said:


> Go to Dollar General or Family Dollar (I forget which one it is) they have a CHEAP cleaner called "Awesome". I promise you it will take the black streaks of very easily. I tried simple green, 409, bleach, the magic erasers...you name it. The "Awesome" is the best performing stuff I have found. Be careful..if you use it too often it may start to remove some paint. I usually dilute it 50/50 with water. Start at the bottom of the camper and work your way up. It works really well on the bad spots straight out of the bottle. I think it cost .99 cents for a spray bottle and $3 for a big bottle.


X2 THIS STUFF WILL CLEAN ANYTHING AND IT COST LESS THAN A BUCK A BOTTLE.


----------



## Bob Shaw

Try a wet dryer sheet. It will get the bugs off of the front cap too.


----------



## LJay

I go to the automotive parts store an get (don't laugh) White lighting. I does better than any other product I have tried. But wear gloves when using it.


----------



## buckraw

If it is the rubber strips around the edge of the camper, it is easier to replace it


----------



## blues brother

Dollar General "awesome" is the best!


----------



## DBM78

Mangler said:


> Go to Dollar General or Family Dollar (I forget which one it is) they have a CHEAP cleaner called "Awesome". I promise you it will take the black streaks of very easily. I tried simple green, 409, bleach, the magic erasers...you name it. The "Awesome" is the best performing stuff I have found. Be careful..if you use it too often it may start to remove some paint. I usually dilute it 50/50 with water. Start at the bottom of the camper and work your way up. It works really well on the bad spots straight out of the bottle. I think it cost .99 cents for a spray bottle and $3 for a big bottle.



X3 on the Awesome you can also find it at Ingles grocery stores. It cleans everything. On the label there is a converison chart for what you are cleaning. I use on the truck, car, floors and in the washing machine for really dirty clothes. Works great and well worth the price. 

On your camper if your talking about black rubber marks get a can of lacquer thinner and wipe them off before you wash it. I promise it won't hurt your paint. Just wash off the area you used it.


----------



## alvishere

blues brother said:


> Dollar General "awesome" is the best!


I might have to try this in my arsenal in my pressure washing biz!


----------



## Gunny146

I use awesome and follow it up with mop n glo. An old fella at a campground turned me on to the mop n glo. The awesome gets the streaks off and the mop n glo keeps them from coming back for a while.


----------



## billymac4

Take a bar of lava soap,put it inside a old sock,wet both sock and soap,use with a circular scrubing motion.


----------

